# 47 MLB in heavy surf



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I work for Textron - we builtthe 47-foot Motor Life Boat - the self righting surf rescue for the U.S. Coast Guard 

These pics havebeen going around the office - they train in these waves 

The 47MLB is the brick out-house of small boats ! All bhd, & stiffener welds are double continous, the engine can run upside downfor 30 seconds, and she will self right with any one compartment flooded.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Ain't nothin a Dusky can't do-LOL That boat does come with a lifetime supply of dramamin right.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

About a year ago GSA had two of the prototypes for sale. I don't know what they sold for, but I'm sure they weren't cheap.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

That is sick. I definately have respect for the Coasties!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Is that the mouth of the Columbia river?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 6pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 6pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 6pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I think so - they train at "Cape Disappointment" - <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">They sold for about a million each -its cheaper when you buy 117 of them! pretty Spartan inside- the US had to get DD 6-92 DDECs engines - 25-27 knots new <o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">the Canadian Coasties have few with CATs - they will reach about 30 knots <o></o></DIV></DIV>


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The pics are from Dec 4 of 2007. They were taken at Morro Bay CA, in central CA.

www.rshaw.com

From the web site:

Large storm swells reached Morro Bay California on December 4, 2007, bringing 15-20 foot swells with some plus sets.

A U.S. Coast Guard 47-foot Motor Life Boat was out for practice maneuvers in the large surf, which is not unusual.

However, a large wave hit that was probably more than they bargained for...at least it's the hardest I've ever seen them get hit.

The air was filled with mist, and they were quite distant, so at times were just a shadow in the mist. I've adjusted them for better visibility, however the quality of the photos is not the greatest due to the above conditions, and futile attempts to keep the lens dry.



Rock on



BillD


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

That is some of the craziest sh-- I've ever seen. that is a bad ass boat. I thought the guys on deadliest catch were gnarly :bowdown


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw a film on something similar to this about Coast Guard training at the IMAX either in New Orleans or at Pensacola NAS. Thought I was going to :sick. Coasties got BALLS!!!!! :usaflag


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Seen that surf thing on a HD demo at both Best buy and Walmart. Really cool to see the video, been trying to get a copy for myself. Searched the internet, but can't find the one I seen.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

thats nuts! here's a MLB video from youtube...<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/FqH6Am5-6XI&rel=1 width=425 height=355 type=application/x-shockwave-flash wmode="transparent"></EMBED>


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Use to work with a retired coastie who ran the Columbia river inlet as a chief on a SARs boat. Showed me two pictures of his boat rolling like that. Said it was the biggest rush he ever had.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I went thru CG Motor Life Boat school at Cape D. It was the best two weeks of my CG career. Changes you whole out look on waves.....



Rock on 

BillD


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, Thats wild. I'd have to change my britches after that.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

That's what I call faith in your vessel! Those men have some cahonies.

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

When you watch that video, click on the other clips on the bottom of the screen when the first one is done! One shows a 47' MLB surfing!! That is one wild scene as that huge boat rides on top of the wave and then cuts back and throws up a spray of water probably 40' in the air! And don't miss the very last clip where the waves flip a Zodiac type inflateable!

Cool flicks.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *dockmaster (2/1/2008)*I went thru CG Motor Life Boat school at Cape D. It was the best two weeks of my CG career. Changes you whole out look on waves.....
> 
> Rock on
> BillD


You know thats a tough ass boat right there. Now i dont know how it changes your whole out look on waves?


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Man, that had to leave a bruise. Mama taught me better than to mess with mother nature, there are just some things you have sense enought to avoid.


----------

